# The Custom DTG Fulfillment Myth? (custom made packaging and packing extra goodies)



## TruDatMak

Hey guys/gals,

The Mission:
I'll be looking for an excellent, reputable DTG fulfillment company in the near future to help completely automate my orders/packing/shipping. I need some of your knowledge and expertise on who does what in this industry.

I've read a lot of threads on here and have yet to find what I'm looking for (I have a few extra requirements) and wonder if you could shine a light here for a freshman, thanks.

No Zazzles, Spreadshirts etc. Base prices are too high and hosted sites are too confined.

Here's the whole story of what I'm looking for. I'm looking for a DTG fulfilment place because I don't have the capital to invest in unproven designs with screenprinting.

-------------------

I'd like to do the following:


1. I will have my own website, with my own ordering system to stay consistent and keep the visitor 'inside'.

(BUT, I will consider a fulfillment hosted site if I can design it entirely, have complete control, and just hook in their ordering system to handle orders/custom delivery emails , directly etc) I've heard PrintFection or Print Mojo can do this and keep custom branding in place and customer service (cool) but can I control the entire site design without sending customers off into cyberspace to order?

2. If it's just my own site and ordering, I need to be able to send orders to fulfillment over as they come in to process (automate maybe?)

3. I'd also like to have labels removed and have my own printed inside the back neck of the shirt.

4. I will also like to print on the back too whenever it's appropriate

5. I would like the fulfillment company to be able to use my custom designed packaging that I will have manufactured for packing my shirts in (guess I would ship it there)

6. I also want to give my customers more and so I'll have a few other items manufactured and I need those included in the pack with my shirt. Possible?

So with custom packaging and extra items I imagine I'll need to be using some of the warehouse floorspace, ready for orders?

7. Any admin invoices etc will need to have my branding to completely tie in the whole process. ZERO evidence of a fantastic fulfillment company behind the scenes

8. Orders will be shipped within a few days, not weeks.

9. Any returns or product can be handled by fulfillment company, under the guise of my brand.

10. I'm based in Australia but would like fulfillment to be done in USA (ideally, but I'd consider elswhere...Thailand ? and be able to ship internationally.

There's a brand called Emperor Eternity, I got a shirt from thailand and it's fit is amazing but I have no idea what make the shirt it is??. No doubt it will be cheaper than AA. But I digress..

-------------

I really hope this mythical beast exists 

This has got to exist, has to. But if I had to strip it down, at the very, very least, I would like a DTG fulfillment to:
-take orders(emailed)
-to print (front/back/relabel)
-pack with my custom packaging and extras (important, this is part of the info I can't find elsewhere)
-have custom invoices 
-ship internationally and handle returns/problems

-----------

Hopefully this first list will be do-able, fingers crossed.
You guys know your stuff, I'm just getting my feet weet, so I hope you can help!

If there's one place on the net with a chance, it's here. many thanks!


----------



## DAGuide

Before going down this route, do you have an idea of how much you are budgeting for this type of fulfillment work? The cost to store all your items (i.e. specific shirts, goodies that you want included, boxes with your logos on it,) do all the printing on a specific shirt (i.e. front, back, relabeling,...), the packaging of the shirt with all these goodies, creation of custom invoices, mailing procedures, handling of all returns,... and the other steps? What do you expect the selling price of the shirts to be? How much do you want to make off the sale of each shirt?

I ask this question because there are a lot of designers out there that want all of this as well, but few are not willing to pay for the service - or at least what some companies want to charge for it. For example, one designer wanted a black shirts printed in three locations (front, back and tag). The designer wanted to sell the shirts to his customers at $30.00 each. The front and back designs were full size designs. Using a dtg printer, the cost of ink and pretreat would range on average between $2.50 to $4.00 depending on the printer / ink being used for each side. The dtg printer would have to print and cure each print location three times. This requires touching the garment 3 different times for pretreating, printing and curing (the entire dtg process for each location). In addition, the fulfillment house had to take into account misprints. (Things happen and mistakes are made.) The designer wanted the fulfillment house to pay for the misprints. With returns, a decision had to be made as to who was going to be responsible if the customer wanted a refund or the shirt reprinted. By the time both parties worked through who was going to be responsible for all the steps in the process, the fulfillment house had to charge so much to coverage itself and make sure it would make a profit. However, this did not provide the designer with enough profits for himself/herself. So after going through the whole process, the designer realized that (s)he would either have to change what was wanted or perform the production in-house.

Just some things for you to consider as you go through this process.

Mark


----------



## TruDatMak

Thanks a lot for the in-depth advice guide Mark.

As I'm just putting feelers out there at the moment, I don't have a cost nailed down, but I'd imagine $25-$30 mark. Potential profit of $17-23 or there abouts.

The shirt would only have a very small print on the back (line of text/logo) and neck, but full on the front. Maybe this would help with ink/treat and cure costs etc.

I'd have to compare a few places to get an idea of what the going rate would be for a majority of the services I need and go from there. But, before knowing that info, I'd be OK with total cost per shirt anywhere up to $8 or so to handle the whole deal. Of course the shirts will be printed on demand so no space will be needed to store them, just my packaging and extras.

The freedom of time to be had from outsourcing this will be invaluable to work on my brand and marketing and so I would not consider doing any fulfillment myself. However, I'd like to give as much value as I can to the customer, so without being able to put little goodies in there myself, I need the custom packaging and extras to help with that.

It would be impossible to scale the business if I were the bottle neck for production so I'd like to start with the end in mind and I'll probably have to pay a premium for that too, as you mentioned.

Thanks again Mark, very helpful info to digest.

If you happen to know of any places that offer this head-to-toe fulfillment I'd love to hear about them.

Cheers!

Lee


----------



## abmcdan

Lee,

If you are doing a shirt with 2 prints and custom tagging you are easily looking at $11 to $16 if printed 1 at a time on demand. Then depending on the company you will probably have a $0 to $3.50 order handling fee to put the shirt in a shipping bag with your extra stuff.

It's hard to fully explain in a post here the amount of work, organization and overhead that goes into being able to offer this kind of service. At Contract Shirt Factory we used to offer these services and we found that everyone wants something like you do but very few will pay the price it needs to be.

Take a look at wholesaledigitalprint.com, they offer drop shipping services and their pricing, quality, and turn around times seem to be about the normal I've found.

Hope this helps


----------



## ajspin

I am Sorry, But have to jump in on this.. if you find anyone to do this for 8 per shirt... let me know and I will get rid of my DTG and use them... I do fulfillment, for several successful sites, and even when THEY supply the shirts, with a quantity of approx 200-300 per month, the fee for a Light Shirt is $6.00 (and I Am CHEAP) and that is ONE print. Please - price the Inks, the pretreats and take into consideration the time involved to press, pretreat, dry and press, then print and press again - 3 times for each shirt!! I would Offer that type of Fulfillment, and our turnaround is 24-48 hours, but never at a price like that...


----------



## dottavig

I just started DTG but I would love to get into single order fulfillment. My area is jam packed with screenprinters who have been here for decades, so its terribly hard to break into the school and big markets. 3 print location black like described....yikes I'd be at maybe $10-$12 a shirts everything considered


----------



## TruDatMak

I'll check the companies you guys mentioned too. Thanks!


----------



## TruDatMak

I did write a response but it seemed to not post, I'll try again.

Thanks for the info Gino, Arlene and abmcdan.

This is the first step I've taken to research these services so I have no idea about costs, hence the $8. Looks like a more realistic price is a lot higher, so thanks for sharing some real-world costs of what I can expect to pay, very helpful guys.

Prices, profit etc etc I'm not really interested in right now, I just want to source a selection of companies that offer all of the things I'm after. If it's not a good fit, I'll find out, first step is getting to know who can do it.

Thanks for the links so far!


----------



## dottavig

you have a site up yet? what does your stuff look like


----------



## TruDatMak

I have a long term prep launch plan to build and work through before anything goes live, so i'll be working up the art and developing the brand over the next few months.


----------



## mmoguls

I have a long term prep launch plan to build and work through before anything goes live, so i'll be working up the art and developing the brand over the next few months.

Oh, so you got nothin'. Start from zero, outsource all the work, and get rich, right? Great plan..


----------



## [email protected]

your dream has outpaced reality. I do DTG printing and fullfillment, with add ons, but I wouldn't even speak to you until you got your hands a little dirty. The margins are so thin with a turnkey, you have to be doing volume to make it worthwhile. Go to square one, print a few and see if anyone even likes your designs...and will buy them. Cart has lapped the horse. applaud your drive, but get hands on first before you outsource.


----------



## WholesalePrint

Always here to help


----------



## islk

We've been a member of this site since 2006, and have never posted (we were under a different name until March 2011). But your question is an interesting one.

*Jakprints.com*

Pretty late post for us; however, we have just been introduced to *Jakprints.com*. The exact same questions you asked here (and regardless of what others have commented, I think your courage to ask these questions is commendable), we were asking similar questions a couple of years ago.

I wish that a Jakprints was in existence back then (or something like it), because we had so many ideas, but were limited by funding & good fulfillment services. We not only designed prints on tees, but we actually designed the shirts themselves, and outsourced the sewing & manufacturing of the shirts overseas. That was good for the small quantities we were designing for each style (about 100 shirts per style, in various sizes), but being a small, underground brand, the amount of time it took to receive our manufactured garments (and the time it took to clear Customs) wasn't beneficial for our fans.

So, for limited shirt designs in which we need manufactured, we still outsource overseas. For all the rest (mainly printed tees), we used to use many of the print on demand websites listed on this forum, which saved us money, but took away from our brand identity (since they only put your design on the products, but do not re-brand them, and do not offer shipping specialization). Also, they are unable to do things like printing your design over zippers, printing designs over the entire garment, printing on more than a 12 x 12 or 16 x 16 box on either side of a shirt, etc.

Now, even though we have a stable underground following in clubs within the US & Germany, we're planning a major launch of our e-commerce site. With all that we have seen so far on the Jakprints website, we will now have the ability to:



 Use the slew of designs that our artists have been asking us to utilize. Most of these were designs that encompassed either a larger area of the shirt that printers such as Cafepress & Spreadshirt could not do, or involved printing on an area that many online stores forbid, such as over seams.
 Not put up a major up-front investment for printing our designs. Website customers will now be able to purchase shirts that we may have never put out if we had to put up the entire funding all at once (Jakprints does not have minimum order quantities for its apparel). Of course, the price may be a little higher for our customers than if we were using some other fulfillment source; however, we will be providing our customers with a higher quality package than from the other print on demand fulfillment sites.
 Continue utilizing the majority of our funding for in-house designed tees, instead of using all of it to stock our online store. Also, for already manufactured tees provided by Jakprints, we will still need to go elsewhere for our designs that involve _Swarovski_ Crystal rhinestones, stitched embroidery, embroidered patches & applique (Jakprints does embroidery, but we're not sure yet if their services will be compatible with our designs).
 
Of course, we also like the other products offered by Jakprints for branding, but most of those are offered at the other websites as well.

I know this was a long response, and I hope that you got something out of it. I probably shouldn't have written so much for our first post  !

If anyone knows of any other online fulfillment websites like Jakprints, let us know. After years of Googling and searching this website, this is the first time we've seen a website like Jakprints, which made me happy to talk about it as a response to this gentleman's question. I hope it helps.

*PrintMojo.com*

This is another company we've been looking at for a while. We really like most of what they have to offer, and REALLY want to work with them. The only issues with them are:



They don't allow you to send in your own completed products for fulfillment. We currently store shirts produced overseas, and from other printers in our own storage space. We love it that Print Mojo offers warehouse space, but since we can't send them our other products for storage, it's tough choosing them based strictly off their storage capabilities. This is the quote from their website in reference to private labeling:



> This solution requires that you use us exclusively for your screen printing and embroidery. You only pay our standard fulfillment fee of $3.50 per order for each order we ship out for you.



 
According to their online creation tool & print location chart, they can only print in certain areas of a shirt. For example, they can't print a design that goes from the front of a shirt to the back of that shirt (across the side seam). This sucks, because we really LOVE that they do screen printing, and also provide printing with specialty inks (like foil & others).
We could get over their issue with print locations if they allowed us to not only have shirts printed through them stored, but also shirts printed elsewhere. Even if it took a slight boost in warehousing fees! If this were the case, PrintMojo would definitely be our top fulfillment choice. They do most of what you asked about, except you will have to save your money and slowly get your shirts made and stored.

I know you didn't really ask about fulfillment, but I just thought I'd add it in their since eventually you may want one (once you begin making enough money from DTG fulfillment companies like CafePress & Spreadshirt).

Oh, and one last thing. Be aware that you will be paying more than $8 - $10 per shirt for your single print on demand orders from Jakprints. According to their website, they only use premium knits (like American Apparel), which is already more than what you asked about in your post. If your designs are good and you have an interesting brand name, I could see your customer's price for a shirt MINIMALLY at $29, giving you very little profit from it. This is all depending upon your design, and if you choose for Jakprints to re-brand the shirts, sew in your provided apparel label, include a hangtag provided by you, provide custom packaging provided by you, etc. 

Tomas F.
http://isyl.com


----------



## islk

Oh yeah, something else (I know, shut-up already Tomas  ).

Re-reading your post, I do not think you should allow the fulfillment company to handle your returns. I may be wrong, but dealing directly with your customers to resolve an issue seems like a better way to end with a satisfied customer, who will spread good cheer to all! Unless you have researched many glowing reviews from customers who have dealt with your fulfillment company, how do you know if that company will treat your customers like you would? You say you want the fulfillment house to handle returns; however, you don't want your customers to know that the high quality shirt they just received came from that fulfillment house. It can't work both ways.

Depending on how serious you are with starting this brand, I would suggest you pay for either a small office, or a P.O. box. On the sales receipt sent with your product to your customer, you can include that address for returns (most full service fulfillment houses allow you to edit your sales receipt). If you've gone through the steps and have legally established your company (incorporating in some state, which is cheap), your returns address should be in the name of your business. Don't try to be cheap and have returns sent to your home address! It looks very unprofessional. 

Anyway you look at it, you will have to spend money to make ....... you know the phrase. Good luck.

Tomas F.
http://isyl.com


----------



## mmoguls

"If your designs are good and you have an interesting brand name, I could see your customer's price for a shirt MINIMALLY at $29, giving you very little profit from it. "
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

You better have some pretty amazing graphics and a huge audience if you expect to sell a $29.00 + tee shirt to the public... Right Johnny Cupcake? 

Another answer, if you have a few bucks to invest, is to watch eBay for an underpriced used DTG machine. I have seen Kiosk printers go for 500 bucks this winter...

Or buy a vinyl cutter and heat press used and use fashion film from to do simple one and two color designs. I still do one-off sweats this way.

Then you control inventory by only stocking blanks, and printing only those designs as they actually SELL! And you make cash by doing work for others as well...

dANNY8bALL
www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com


----------



## nyamomi

This post was great!! Very informative! I am looking for a screen printing company that offer fulfillment services as well. The major problem is the turnaround time, if only it could be shorter, so I asked a few centers to print my stuff in bulk and store them so that when my customers ordered there would be stock on hand to be sent out right away. I will get back to you at some point with the answer. 

I also bumped into a company yesterday that has a platform on Ebay and offers fulfillment services and do DTG printing: T-shirt gang.com. They were friendly but look to spend 14+ on a white shirt not to mention coloured shirts which are base priced at $10 to begin with. I am still searching but getting exactly what you want is a nightmare!!!

Good luck!


----------



## nyamomi

Do you offer screen printing services?


----------



## OMGCowgirl

I think Great Apparel for You (GAFY) would be the best place to start. I talked to them at length earlier this Spring when I wanted a place for fulfillment for my designs.

I applaud your drive. Your enthusiasm and your OBVIOUS knowledge of what YOU want.

When I first started my clothing line, I decided if I didn't want to wear it, I wouldn't print it. All the designs and slogans are all original (and copyrighted!) - I put them to my fans on FB first. Nixed a few designs right away and ran with others.

GAFY offers BOTH DTG & S/P'g services. Fulfillment is their niche. I cannot remember if the fulfillment was for S/P'g or just DTG. HOWEVER. Their DTG is A++++++ Their customer service is superior. They are located in Chicago. and you'll deal partly with the owner of the company (which I loved!)

GOOD LUCK!!!

PS: If you need a graphic artist... I know one. ;-)


----------



## astreum

So were you able to find someone who would satisfy your requirements? 

Much appreciated!


----------



## BandPrints

Many people go down the POD method of production with expectations of being able to produce their shirts at screen printing prices. This is really not possible, and if someone says they will do the production at that price than you will be working with a DTG company that is setting them selves up to fail, the quality or turnaround time will diminish, or you are setting yourself up to fail.

If you are selling your tees for $29.00 to the consumer you are in the right ball park as far as not undervaluing the product and quality of embellishment. Remember that DTG is usually a water-base print so it should have a higher resale value. For a company to print a 1 location (plus neck tag and fulfillment) the price range should be $10.98 - $15.00 from what we have seen at most companies. 

If you are making a 50% return per sale that is a good price point. We have spoken to way to many companies that set their price points to low such as $19.99 or EVEN worse $15.00 per shirt only to say that is "what their market" will expect or accept. If that were the case I would definitely screen print the brand, skip tagging, and any other add-ons that would add cost to your product. 

We print many companies that submit 10-20 orders a day, and at the $30.00 per shirt sale price they are making a decent return, enough that they can live off of and push for larger sales through retail outlets and social media marketing with sales throughout the year.

But once again, many people go for POD printing thinking they can have and eat the cake at the same time, (screen print prices, multiple locations, quick turnaround, and more). As we have always told clients, there will be reliable turnaround, good price, high quality, and great customer service, now pick 3.


----------



## Positivefeeling

TruDatMak said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> The Mission:
> I'll be looking for an excellent, reputable DTG fulfillment company in the near future to help completely automate my orders/packing/shipping. I need some of your knowledge and expertise on who does what in this industry.
> 
> I've read a lot of threads on here and have yet to find what I'm looking for (I have a few extra requirements) and wonder if you could shine a light here for a freshman, thanks.
> 
> No Zazzles, Spreadshirts etc. Base prices are too high and hosted sites are too confined.
> 
> Here's the whole story of what I'm looking for. I'm looking for a DTG fulfilment place because I don't have the capital to invest in unproven designs with screenprinting.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> I'd like to do the following:
> 
> 
> 1. I will have my own website, with my own ordering system to stay consistent and keep the visitor 'inside'.
> 
> (BUT, I will consider a fulfillment hosted site if I can design it entirely, have complete control, and just hook in their ordering system to handle orders/custom delivery emails , directly etc) I've heard PrintFection or Print Mojo can do this and keep custom branding in place and customer service (cool) but can I control the entire site design without sending customers off into cyberspace to order?
> 
> 2. If it's just my own site and ordering, I need to be able to send orders to fulfillment over as they come in to process (automate maybe?)
> 
> 3. I'd also like to have labels removed and have my own printed inside the back neck of the shirt.
> 
> 4. I will also like to print on the back too whenever it's appropriate
> 
> 5. I would like the fulfillment company to be able to use my custom designed packaging that I will have manufactured for packing my shirts in (guess I would ship it there)
> 
> 6. I also want to give my customers more and so I'll have a few other items manufactured and I need those included in the pack with my shirt. Possible?
> 
> So with custom packaging and extra items I imagine I'll need to be using some of the warehouse floorspace, ready for orders?
> 
> 7. Any admin invoices etc will need to have my branding to completely tie in the whole process. ZERO evidence of a fantastic fulfillment company behind the scenes
> 
> 8. Orders will be shipped within a few days, not weeks.
> 
> 9. Any returns or product can be handled by fulfillment company, under the guise of my brand.
> 
> 10. I'm based in Australia but would like fulfillment to be done in USA (ideally, but I'd consider elswhere...Thailand ? and be able to ship internationally.
> 
> There's a brand called Emperor Eternity, I got a shirt from thailand and it's fit is amazing but I have no idea what make the shirt it is??. No doubt it will be cheaper than AA. But I digress..
> 
> -------------
> 
> I really hope this mythical beast exists
> 
> This has got to exist, has to. But if I had to strip it down, at the very, very least, I would like a DTG fulfillment to:
> -take orders(emailed)
> -to print (front/back/relabel)
> -pack with my custom packaging and extras (important, this is part of the info I can't find elsewhere)
> -have custom invoices
> -ship internationally and handle returns/problems
> 
> -----------
> 
> Hopefully this first list will be do-able, fingers crossed.
> You guys know your stuff, I'm just getting my feet weet, so I hope you can help!
> 
> If there's one place on the net with a chance, it's here. many thanks!


Would love to know if you have found your "Printing supplier plus fulfilment company" and how you are going with your business? Would love to hear from you


----------



## Positivefeeling

Thanks for the update. I was hoping @TuDatMak had a result in the end.
@mmoguls how do you have time to do your own fulfilment if you are earning 6 figures?? I find that a little hard to believe. The time you spend on outsourcing and having a VA to do all your posting and marketing side, you wouldn't want to be all hands on shipping your stuff out. 

Also in regards to your comment "You haven't said what volume of sales you are doing now?" who were you referring to? I am a little confused with your paragraph.
Businesses do not make 6 figures without promoting. Unless Amazon has done the mass marketing campaign for you.

Its unfortunate that I am not a gamer nor know much about it. Maybe something to look into. However at the end of the day its parents (mainly mums) who make the judgement call on whether to purchase it for their kids.

You sound more of a sales person to be honest, then an actual customer. I'll take a look further and explore this magical place.


----------



## mmoguls

Killing the messenger, even when he brings you good news? That's just sad...

It's interesting that you are trying to dispel what I have told you, rather than open your mind and try to do it yourself. Why are you defensive, didn't you ask for help?

And you also miss-quote me. I said I did FIVE figures with Amazon since starting. I have received deposits from Amazon of a bit over 11,000 dollars since October. That's just Amazon. And they do the fulfillment for you, take orders, print and ship. Which is what I think you were after?

I also sell on Etsy, and eBay, but those sites I do the fulfillment. In 2015 it averaged about 25 shirts per day, and the fulfillment of those orders takes up the average morning. But it took hours upon hours and late nights to get it set up. 

When I asked you about your current sales volume, it didn't seem a difficult question, it was simply put, how many shirts ya sold so far bud?

As to what it takes (in your mind) to earn 6 figures, again that is what it takes in your mind. I missed 100k last year, but not by much.

I used to have 30 websites selling shirts, they did little or no business, as the traffic was low no matter what I paid for adwords, et all. 

Sites like Amazon, Etsy, Merch By Amazon, and eBay already have monster traffic. You need to be selling what the customers are looking for, and be able to produce it quickly and efficiently. That's what I do to earn.

I have an associate I do some work for that makes more than I do doing inspirational signs on found items. Go figure!

It's super easy to "imagine" what might not work, takes cahones to actually commit to the work and do it in spite the fear of failure.


----------



## BandPrints

You will find that for each brand a different method of both production and distribution will work. 

One of the largest key's to being successful with Direct to Garment on Demand is to know exactly what you as a customer are buying. This means knowing the machine types and inks being used. 

Depending on your drop-shippers and suppliers you may end up giving customer's different quality results depending on where they are made. Brother, Kornit, and Epson based machines will give a different look and feel to each print and also different print quality depending on how picky you are.

Also, Amazon is competitive in pricing but can become a bit more expensive depending on their percentage compared to your sale (15%).

This is only a good thing for the market as it shows it is growing significantly. As I have always said, there are more customers and needs then any one company can handle. Further, every customer has specific requirement/s that will align with particular companies. 

Also, depending on how many stores people currently run there is great software out there that you can use to handle and process fulfillment orders much quicker instead of doing them by hand in the store platforms.


----------



## Positivefeeling

mmoguls said:


> Killing the messenger, even when he brings you good news? That's just sad...
> 
> who have in the past posted questions and see where they were at
> It's interesting that you are trying to dispel what I have told you, rather than open your mind and try to do it yourself. Why are you defensive, didn't you ask for help?
> 
> And you also miss-quote me. I said I did FIVE figures with Amazon since starting. I have received deposits from Amazon of a bit over 11,000 dollars since October. That's just Amazon. And they do the fulfillment for you, take orders, print and ship. Which is what I think you were after?
> 
> I also sell on Etsy, and eBay, but those sites I do the fulfillment. In 2015 it averaged about 25 shirts per day, and the fulfillment of those orders takes up the average morning. But it took hours upon hours and late nights to get it set up.
> 
> When I asked you about your current sales volume, it didn't seem a difficult question, it was simply put, how many shirts ya sold so far bud?
> 
> As to what it takes (in your mind) to earn 6 figures, again that is what it takes in your mind. I missed 100k last year, but not by much.
> 
> I used to have 30 websites selling shirts, they did little or no business, as the traffic was low no matter what I paid for adwords, et all.


Sorry you felt offended. Didn't mean to come off like that and I didn't think you needed to feel that, its just your sentence structure sounded like a sales person. I'm sure you're not.

Five figures, my apologies...again I misread it. If you have a fulfilment company then thats great to take that load off. but i recall from your original message you said you do "your own fulfilment"

I was never defensive but quite perplex. I'm not narrow minded but open to ideas. 

I wanted to find out where the original person who posted this.
I am researching about people in the industry as I don't see many people surviving. 

However now I can't see your original response that you posted, you've taken it off, why is that?

I agree with @BandPrints its understanding your 'niche' target. I haven't started and before I venture out and starting with a budget as low as $100 I need to learn from those that failed, hence my original post to Trudatmak. My question was:
"Would love to know if you have found your "Printing supplier plus fulfilment company" and how you are going with your business? Would love to hear from you"."
@BandPrints thank you for letting me know that Amazon has competitive pricing and that it becomes more expensive. If this is the case its a positive outcome to hear.


----------

